# MADAGASCAN VIV: PROJECT 5 (mega blog)



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok then. another project build to bore anybody who cares to delve here.

this viv is getting a major overhaul now that it has become empty through the sad loss of my cham ethel. the theme now is for species and climes from madagascar.









the whole base is gonna be used for planting now. the old sealant has been removed and the white lines shown here are the grooves from where i have scored the perspex to aid the sealant to adhere.









just an everyday all purpose sealant used here for now. i know this area will be submerged in water but there will be more sealing as we go along.









so after the quick build of the "rock wall" was undertaken, it is ready for an improvement to the look. first thing of note is the roughness of the wall itself with the odd piece sticking out here and there and paint cracks on the sealant.









the join from the two pieces that were used needs to be addressed also. i am going for a new look for the wall too.









first part of the improvement is to sand down all the rough areas of the wall.









next part is to merge the two pieces into one by cutting into and across the join (as per top of pic) then all projecting "rock" is to have the edges straightened and sharpened.









using a tuscan terracotta colour for the base coat.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

one lightly sprayed layer applied of the stone effect paint.









another more heavily sprayed layer added.









the result. part of the wall showing the erosion and rock break off areas.









as stated earlier regarding the sealing procedure i have now covered the corners with gorilla filler and aquarium sealant to further aid the water tight sealing process. drain plug installed. so when the water rises to the level of the arrow point it will simply drain away. the water level overspill point is 1cm.









perforated upturned food grade plastic container used to house the drain plug.









sponge placed, cut and shaped to aid with debris filtering. cut away from middle to keep from drain plug contact.









scouring side of sponge placed at perforated edge of tub, again for extra protection from debris entering the housing.









set in place with aquaruim sealant with legs added even tho' i know it won't move anywhere!! 









new tubing from plug to drainage point with an airline flow control used as a tap. this will always be open until i need to empty the bowl so there will be no unexpected spillage occurring whilst emptying the bowl when full.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

weed blanket used for even more protection from debris over the drain housing. now hopefully this system should be reliable for quite some time.









hydroton rinsed out and replaced. the layer is 6cm deep for the watering/drainage purpose. the hydroton will fully cover the drain housing and foam edging too with the amount used.









weed blanket layed front to back with extra for the sides, then a curtain of the weed blanket placed either side for additional protection from the substrate for the hydroton base. all top of the covering is then battened down so there is no entry to the back of the blanket.









the viv has had a new coat of paint sprayed on.









this look, to me anyhow, is more appealing to the eye than the original coat used.









this is how the viv looks now when close up.









this time i want to cover the side walls too with some background scenery so it's back to my love/hate relationship with this stuff. love the material to work on but hate knowing this stuff is killing me too if i don't use proper protection for eyes and mouth, which i rarely do, coz i'm stupid like that !!.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

so left and right pieces cut from the board. this is the 4" deep board so as to make branch collars!! more prominent.









i had the original idea of having real wood sawn from a tree, as in a D shape, to make the impression of one at the side entering the viv but gave up trying to aquire such like so have, reluctantly, opted for this option. this is my quick solution to my idea but may still be better than bare sides. time will tell.









this piece is for the left side of the viv. 4 coats of paint and finished look. varnish to seal in the paint to be added when all is in place.









right side tree!!. this is only a narrow piece but if i feel it maybe too much or wasting space in the viv i may leave this one out and work on something else for the right hand side wall.









this is the Hxxx AS Nxxxs type you can pick up from your local pound shop which does the job just as well but on the cheap. the edge will also be sealed when in place.









test run to see how it all looks with the side decor and middle plinth in place. one little niggle is not thinking about the placement of the left bottom branch collar for viewing now the plinth is in place esp' as i had a plan for that collar too. i have replaced the runners on the plinths now with a clip on type which makes for a nice tidy finish with no messing around with adhesives to keep in place. these also have a 1mm lip in the middle of each groove to aid with a smooth running of the glass.









there is a 2" gap left between the edge of the side decor and the background of the viv. this is to enable my plans for the internal decor, such as branches, vines etc to be secured in place. to aid in being able to get into the back edge to seal i bent the sealant nozzle by heating it up.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

P I R was slightly warped. so to aid with being flush evenly to the side walls whilst bonding i placed some lengths of runners against some wood to push on the decor.









the lighting has been upgraded from CFL's to tubes by way of using an exo terra light cycle unit which controls two bulbs together. even tho' the unit starts off at a lower light level i will be using LED's to start and end the lighting regime so as to be less startling to the inhabitants.









the roof interior and top front plinth have been fully lined with a diamond reflector sheet. vine anchor point to start creating the climbing network before the plants go in the viv. once all the connectors/anchors/hooks etc are in place they will be covered in sealant/varnish.









soil added along with a large branch to add to the climbing network of vines.









vines also running up the sides for extra climbing areas.









this fork area is the sweetspot for basking in. i have this 12" from the uvb tube and uva basking lamp. this can easily be re-arranged depending on inhabitants needs. heating is by way of a ceramic housed in a guard fixed to the left side of middle plinth.









i have now installed the fixture for the night time viewing, which was in a glowlight on top above the mesh, inside the viv by placing the holder through an hole in the roof. brace and bolts fitted to raise the holder tight against the roof. this will get capped at a later time.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

now i have a better "moonlight thru the trees" night view of the viv.









the viv floor landscaped.









plants used: 1 x Ficus Elastica Robusta(Rubber Plant), 2 x Schefflera(Umbrella Plant). with needing to place two plants in each back corner i had to remove the stems/leaves from each plant so that it looks more planted up than what it really is. all sap from the ficus wiped away as i went along.









the plants need to grow another foot and another large vine/branch across the "canopy" for a better scene.









with the viv being tall and what with me wanting a basking/resting platform running across the front middle plinth i am placing this GU10 fixture to the middle plinth under the "shelf" to aid with lighting by way of 1 or 2 6400k LED's for the low lying plants that may be introduced to the floor. once in place i will seal the edge and holder brackets with aquarium sealant to waterproof the unit.









start of the misting system installation. used a 16mm flat bit to bore an hole in a small plastic container to fit the reservoir bulkhead fitting.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

another hole was drilled for a funnel to be used so that i do not have to move the reservoir when it is in place under the viv. i can just fill the container now with a jug when it needs topping up.









with the misting pump in place i connected the hose to the reservoir. then the hose was run up the left side of the viv to the roof. the hose is fastened to the viv stand to the back upright posts by hose fasteners which will prevent any knocking against the viv when the pump comes into action. i hear people having leaking problems when they initially setup this system due to not seating the hose into the pump correctly. if you use a pair of combination pliers you can get the right grip on the hose without squeezing it to much to aid with pushing it right into the connectors.









using a tee piece to the first nozzle as i will be using two of them in the viv. used the same 16mm bit to fit this nozzle into the viv roof but 15mm would be more of a snug fit though the bolts make for a secure seal in any case.









used an elbow piece here to prevent the hose from being an unwanted sight due to it looping by keeping it low against the roof. now i can get rid of what has become a very expensive dripper and eyesore, the habbamist, from the front of the viv.









with this being an overhaul of a chameleon setup i will be covering these light/ventilation windows to help with keeping temperature and humidity levels up in the viv. the right hand side is covered by using an acrylic sheet as this will be suffice here as i am using this window for dawn/dusk periods with LED lighting in a glowlight.









left window is being used for the basking spot. i am cutting a circle out of this plywood which has already been varnished on one side to cover most of the space in that area.









now that the "blanking plates" are in place it will be less work for the viv heater to maintain the temps required. just need to cap that moonlight fixture.









a lot neater than having a bulb/guard/dome inside the viv. the power of the "sun" will depend on the inhabitants. nozzle behind the moonlight is redundant and is there at the moment as a plug for that hole.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Absolutly stunning mate! Should be proud.


----------



## dannyg1 (Oct 10, 2011)

All the work has paid off. Fair play, looks great!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

viv specs & data sheet:
floor to roof = 50", side to side = 30", front to back 24"(left) to 12"(right).

# = TIMERS
=========

HEATER = 66 - 75f (see climate for temperatures)


#1:BASKING = 08:30/09:00 - 15:00/16:30 (see climate for hours)


U.V.B. = 07:05 - 21:15(summer), 09:05 - 19:15(winter)


LIGHT = 07:05 - 21:15(summer), 09:05 - 19:15(winter)


#2:FLOOR(led) = 08:00 - 12:00, 14:00 - 18:00(summer), 10:00 - 12:00, 14:00 - 16:00(winter)


#3AWN(led) = 06:30 - 07:10(summer), 08:30 - 09:10(winter)


#3USK(led) = 20:50 - 21:10(summer), 19:10 - 20:00(winter)


#4:MOONLIGHT = 21:20 - 00:00(summer) 08:00 - 08:35, 19:50 - 00:00(winter)


#5:MISTING(secs) = 08:00(10), 10:00(5), 12:00(5), 14:00(5), 16:00(5), 18:00(5), 20:00(10)

00:00(5), 04:00(5)

NOTE: the UVB rating is 5% at the mo and the main light is 2%. undecided yet if 10 or 12% will be the best option.

the data i have compiled so far for the running of the viv is as follows but i can't seem to get it in a decent form for viewing, sorry. i have listed this here for any feedback you may wish to add.

CLIMATE [VIV]

MONTH / TEMPERATURE (AVERAGE) / HUMIDITY / SUNLIGHT(BASKING) / DAYLIGHT
========= ===================== ======== ===================== =============

JAN [JUL] // 61 - 77 69 [73] // 82 [xx] // 6.6 [6] 09:00 - 15:00 // 07:05 - 21:15

FEB [AUG] // 61 - 79 70 [75] // 81 [xx] // 7.3 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 07:05 - 21:15

MAR [SEP] // 61 - 77 69 [73] // 83 [xx] // 6.3 [6] 09:00 - 15:00 07:05 - 21:15

APR [OCT] // 59 - 75 67 [71] // 80 [xx] // 7.9 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 07:05 - 21:15

MAY [NOV] // 54 - 72 63 [68] // 78 [xx] // 7.5 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 08:05 - 20:15

JUN [DEC] // 50 - 70 60 [66] // 79 [xx] // 7.1 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 09:05 - 19:15

JUL [JAN] // 50 - 68 59 [66] // 78 [xx]  // 7.0 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 09:05 - 19:15

AUG [FEB] // 50 - 68 59 [66] // 76 [xx] // 7.7 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 09:05 - 19:15

SEP [MAR] // 52 - 72 62 [68] // 73 [xx] // 8.3 [8] 08:30 - 16:30 08:05 - 20:15

OCT [APR] // 54 - 77 65 [73] // 71 [xx] // 8.8 [8] 08:30 - 16:30 07:05 - 21:15

NOV [MAY] // 59 - 79 69 [75] // 75 [xx] // 7.5 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 07:05 - 21:15

DEC [JUN] // 61 - 77 69 [73] // 81 [xx] // 6.7 [7] 09:00 - 16:00 07:05 - 21:15

in short: temps between 66 -75f, humidity 71 - 82%, sunlight(basking) 6 - 8hrs, daylight 09:00 - 19:00 upto 07:00 - 21:00 (month dependant)

still ongoing this project but i would appreciate some help with more plants that would be suitable for the floor and elsewhere using the specs given.

first choice of critters will be a species of day gecko if that helps also with any advice/tips/earbashing.
thanks for looking


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Kilbz said:


> Absolutly stunning mate! Should be proud.


thanks for the praise. i will only be satisfied when all is up and running according to the critters needs and wellbeing. i am in no rush here so there is plenty of time to work out any forthcoming issues. but, hopefully i will be able to sit back and reap the rewards of my labour (and be proud) soonish :whistling2:



dannyg1 said:


> All the work has paid off. Fair play, looks great!


thank you. i'll post some update pics soon as there are a couple of little changes done and more to come no doubt :bash:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic. I love the attention to detail regarding the timings! Top notch work. Was it kingspan or equivalent you used for the trees on the side? It looks like it from one or two of the pics but also looks different at times, you didn't mention a name I don't think?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

this is the mistking value nozzle. great investment this mister which makes the running of the viv so much easier to maintain esp' as i got the seconds timer for it too. trialing 5 & 10 second sprays every two hours at the mo and it looks like i'll be reducing this duration as the viv as fairly constant high readings of humidty levels already.









cork bark shelf in place at the top viewing area hiding the heater guard and lower lighting fixture for them to rest, bask, squabble and other unmentionable acts if and when the need takes them.









had this in here less than two weeks and is really coming on well. two leaves have sprouted already with a third showing. does it grow fast?. this is why i hope somebody can help me out on the greenery side of things in here.









a bromeliad species placed in the hole of the "fallen tree" at the bottom of the viv in the shade but does get light from the LED for a few hours a day. the roots are airborne with moss and soil around them and only gets watered when the pool in the brom has dried. it seems to be looking healthy but is it placed suitably to "blossom".









the sun breaking through the foliage!!. as stated earlier the LED from the fixture on the middle plinth in use for the ground plants that comes on for a few hours per day. a small pool put in place just for effect. 









the viv has it stands today. so it is just all the climate settings to contend with now for a little while :help:









mistking label !! i put in place an insect escape preventative measure by way of placing a 4cm strip of floor protection padding stuck to the glass with clear sellotape. this makes for less insect loss due to the fact that they cannot get a grip on the sellotape to climb over (species dependant of course) as shown in the following pic. when the glass doors are closed the label now hides this.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> Fantastic. I love the attention to detail regarding the timings! Top notch work. Was it kingspan or equivalent you used for the trees on the side? It looks like it from one or two of the pics but also looks different at times, you didn't mention a name I don't think?


thank you. yes P I R (kingspan, celotex etc) used this time instead of my prefered use of spaceboard due to me needing depth for the branch collars, so used the 4" deep board.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks the nuts!




s6t6nic6l said:


> i had the original idea of having real wood sawn from a tree, as in a D shape, to make the impression of one at the side entering the viv but gave up trying to aquire such like so have, reluctantly, opted for this option. this is my quick solution to my idea but may still be better than bare sides. time will tell.


How big were you looking? i've got one about 2ft tall.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Meko said:


> Looks the nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. 
50" with a bit of character to the tree bark i.e. branch collars, scars etc but not a requirement now after the build. best part is that three days after sealing in my, ahem, tree, they started cutting down the trees next to where i work. appreciate the offer tho'


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

i have inserted some compressed fern into the branch collars. with plenty of misting there could be a nice effect from mosses and ferns appearing from the "tree".


















more fern being placed into the wall cavities. a nice large moss covered branch placed in the canopy for the critters to bask/rest/run around on. monthly climate settings seem quite easy to maintain what with the pulse stat and the second timings on the misting system easily adjusted if and when needed. if i keep the minimum setting for a particular month the "sun" should make for a nice comfortable gradient pattern from top left to bottom right.









more greenery to the forest floor with a smaller pool added for effect and needs for any of the critters when introduced. 









latest full "tank" shot.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you using a bio active substrate?


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks amazing! Sorry if i missed it, but what species you designing this viv for? : victory:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> Are you using a bio active substrate?


compost, aged eco-earth and ground fern all mixed thats just been laid. need to do my leaf, microbug, etc collection still or can you suggest an all-in-1 solution to buy and where from...



jojobeans123 said:


> Looks amazing! Sorry if i missed it, but what species you designing this viv for? : victory:


thanks.
madagascan day gecko's for a start.......


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I tend to make my own. Ecco earth, tree fern, orchid bark and some cork pieces then add tropical woodlice and springtails. You can buy it already seeded with critters from here Landscaping & Decor Price List it's called dendrosoil. Alternatively you can get the woodlice and springs from here as well. They also sell day geckos.

Adam


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> I tend to make my own. Ecco earth, tree fern, orchid bark and some cork pieces then add tropical woodlice and springtails. You can buy it already seeded with critters from here Landscaping & Decor Price List it's called dendrosoil. Alternatively you can get the woodlice and springs from here as well. They also sell day geckos.
> 
> Adam


i'll order the bugs and leaves from there.
thanks for that.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> i'll order the bugs and leaves from there.
> thanks for that.


Make yourself some extra cultures of springtails and woodlice then you can top up your substrate when needed. Marc at Dartfrog sells some great springtail cultures.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

leaves collected from daughters back garden for the viv. all thoroughly washed with any suitable "attachees" thrown in the viv too. caterpillars were caught and would have been a treat but with no predators present i wasn't gonna let em feast on me greenery.








fern panels have been removed from the branch collars. i am gonna revert to my original plans for these!!








the pool is still there but now partially hidden by the leaf litter. "forest floor" is complete. micro-bugs have yet to be introduced.








not showing properly from the other viv pics but this is how the brom is looking at the mo. it seems to be growing and doing well here.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

plants arrived sooner than expected. thanks gill :2thumb:

two holes bored out for the broms to settle into.









i bore into the branch around the hole for soil to bed in for additional hold and nutrients, that is, if the plants require such benefits! 









the broms rooted and spanish moss draped from the top of the branch. fern removed from the wall now also as they won't get the regular moisture they require, but not essential to the look as the plants will break up the view once they grow taller. same reason i wont need to replace the artificial vine, top left, due to the fact the rubber plant will cover that area soon. 









this completes the "canopy" work.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Really liking this viv! Do you have any idea of the animal that will go in yet?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Bradley said:


> Really liking this viv! Do you have any idea of the animal that will go in yet?


thanks.
looking for gold dust(1.2) or peacock gecko's(1.1) now (P.M's welcomed if you have any for sale) and, just maybe, mantella dartfrogs when established from a choice of 4 species if conditions can be met.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't worry about soil for the broms they get most of their nutrients from their leaves. Just put some sphagnum most around the roots and they will eventually take hold.

Adam


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> Don't worry about soil for the broms they get most of their nutrients from their leaves. Just put some sphagnum most around the roots and they will eventually take hold.
> 
> Adam


yes i've done that with the first brom on the floor. having a little read about feeding the broms, fertilizer sprayed onto them can lead to to much salt being built up in the cups!. this way i can injected a suitable feed into the branch/soil. these get sprayed with rainwater and i don't know if others do this but i will also feed them live/dead insects for better nutritional value.
the mo peppa please does not like it's position :devil:, leaves are getting scorched, so will have to place elsewhere, esp' as i have to replace that UVB bulb with a higher value yet


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

the first "native" plant to appear. hopefully more will start covering the substrate. 









easy made hides cut from bamboo. as if the leaf litter was'nt enough!









so with the MO PEPPER PLEASE not being happy on the branch i have moved it to the floor on a piece of bark. a couple of leaves have succumbed to the U.V. but hopefully it will recover here. 









floor pics without the glass doors x 2









i have also reduced the amount of leaf litter from the front but gets thicker as we go to the back wall.









one of two spiders found in the viv which have arrived undetected on decor for the viv. hopefully they are females that have laid eggs. and even another leaf from this plant.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

over the last few days i have been introducing micro-bugs from my FBT's abode to see if they get established in here but not essential has i have just put tropical springtails(Folsomia candida) in now too. fruit fly( Drosophila melanogaster) culture ongoing and waiting on my tropical woodlice(Trichorhina tomentosa) to turn up. #2 crickets have been put in the viv because there is two little mouths to feed now: KETCHUP

















MUSTARD


















p.s. the names of these two has nothing to do with me :roll:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

fantastic build :no1:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## brynnjenkins (Aug 11, 2012)

really good im following


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

wow m8 that is pukka:2thumb:


----------



## andy01427 (Dec 17, 2011)

very nice mate, Love healthy plants. :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

rexob said:


> fantastic build :no1:





pirez said:


> Awesome work!





brynnjenkins said:


> really good im following





tomcannon said:


> Superb!





luke28 said:


> wow m8 that is pukka:2thumb:





andy01427 said:


> very nice mate, Love healthy plants. :2thumb:


thank you guys for the approval

with the introduction of the mantella's I need to fly proof the viv. here I have placed self adhesive pile draught seal into the top glass runner. this is ideal for me due to me using a 4mm glass for the windows. I would not recommend this method if you have 5 or 6mm glass as this would be to tight to fit the glass into the runners.









only need lengths that will overlap an inch or so in the middle to create the seal needed. an added bonus using 4mm glass is with the seal being quite tight there is no need for a lock on the windows and even the young un's won't be able to pry them open.









the same again, top to bottom, stuck to the left hand side of right window. there is also a small strip placed in front part of bottom runner where the windows join. same procedure has been applied to the top windows but without the middle seal stuck down as I will just place some with the backing on to prevent escapees til I get the canopy predators. even less work for the heater now and humidity levels will keep up better. 









next job is to place an extra misting nozzle to the middle plinth as I want to add rain to one side of the floor only.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

with wanting to add another misting nozzle to "rain" mainly over one half of the floor and needing to attach it to the wooden plinth I am using an aquarium heater holder. suction cups removed and screws used to fix. the holder is being fastened horizontally so that I don't need to use elbow pieces for the hose coming from the side of the viv. the nozzles are quite flexible anyhow for any spray directions needed.









in place and operational. time to lessen the heating & misting rate/times as too humid now with these latest "tweaks" : victory:


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Withcraft!!

Really liked the drain and seeing the build from bare bones. Awesome setup :no1:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Brilliant, have you thought about putting any Madagascan inverts in there? Perhaps golden orb weaver or that may make the viv one giant web..


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

joe1981 said:


> Withcraft!!
> 
> Really liked the drain and seeing the build from bare bones. Awesome setup :no1:


thank you and talking about barebones here are some of the actual viv build pics for anyone who cares:

does not show in the box diagram, but one end is narrower on right hand side. this is going in an alcove from dividing wall to chimney breast so will be flush when placed. the height and left hand depth will make up volume space. 









15mm plywood, 25mm x 40mm & 40mm x 70mm timber, p i r insulation blocks AKA celotex, foam board (not shown), perspex. 









ok. first part of the build project. made to raise of the floor instead of using feet and utilising the space underneath the viv (drainage etc). will be putting doors on here also. 









Vivarium assembled and minor adjustments made for placement setting (sanding etc). pic gives a size comparison too.









holes for the vents cut. there will be 12 vents used for ventilation purposes in the viv. 2 each side, 6 on front plinths and 2 larger holes will be on top for the use of lights also. 









these are for the basking and moonlight fixtures. it is meshed which does not show here but is the same type that is used on exo terra tops and the like. 









this is the pulse type so should make for a comfortable enviroment in the viv and prolong heater/bulb without the usual off/on switching with normal stats. will need to test readings with probe placement though in a couple of areas in viv to get proper heating temps. next on right are timers. all my lighting is automated which again puts less stress on the inhabitants


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Jb1432 said:


> Brilliant, have you thought about putting any Madagascan inverts in there? Perhaps golden orb weaver or that may make the viv one giant web..


thank you

inverts would be a welcome introduction to the viv as long as I source compatible species to go with the other inhabitants, day gecko, pygmy chams(brookesia sp) that have yet to be introduced with the mantellas.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> thank you
> 
> inverts would be a welcome introduction to the viv as long as I source compatible species to go with the other inhabitants, day gecko, pygmy chams(brookesia sp) that have yet to be introduced with the mantellas.


Cockroaches? If you could get a colony going, the babies could provide food for the lizards and any spiders.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Jb1432 said:


> Cockroaches? If you could get a colony going, the babies could provide food for the lizards and any spiders.


it is an option to think about depending on if any species kept would relish these. thanks for the tip.

I have removed the shelf and replaced with some large vine to cover the light fixture. the shelf itself was taking to much light away from the lower part of the viv so this addresses that issue.









two sizes of bamboo have been installed into the viv. this large bamboo can be used as an extra basking spot if towels have been placed on other areas around here by other residents. a thinner piece placed lower down too as per last vine pic. so we have the backgrounds, vine, bamboo, substrate, branches and the plants that give a variety of surface characteristics to use. the rubber plant is steadily rising with a new leaf sprouting approx every two weeks and the middle umbrella plant has started to grow well too. I should get even better results now as I have just upgraded to a D3 6% arcadia forest lamp for one of the two tubes I use.









cctv monitoring in place. this is only temporary as I want HD quality for critter viewing and the camera(domed PTZ) will be housed internally when acquired. I can see what activities are going on now even in total darkness and keep checks on them even when away on the mobile phone or even sat in next room without having to disturb them by some idiot :whistling2: with a torch prying into the viv. sad innit :blush:









making use of the wall. does not show here but there are two pieces of the wall that jut out at the bottom where they overhang the base and rather pleased this gets used this way.









I don't know if this one climbed or jumped to get here considering those thin stems









and coz I can, another pic:









so apart from installing a cctv camera I can safely say this viv is now complete. just need to get more residents now :2thumb:


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Just read from page 1 amazing build you have going here, could you not put the drain outlet straight into the funnel so the system will top itself back up with the occasional top up from you


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love it, I love mantella frogs. 

Phelsuma klemmeri might be a choice. Small active geckos, from Madagascar. I think you will definitely see breeding coming from your tank. I dont know if they are suitable with larger geckos though, given their size.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

the_viper said:


> Just read from page 1 amazing build you have going here, could you not put the drain outlet straight into the funnel so the system will top itself back up with the occasional top up from you


thank you. I could but then I would need to start adding media into the run for filtering out waste and with there being no water pressure/occasional overflow for the media to "activate" it would no be viable. TBH I have had no water as yet overflowing from the system what with all the plants and substrate using the "rain" and I have no problem supplying suitable water quality for the misting anyhow :2thumb:



plasma234 said:


> Love it, I love mantella frogs.
> 
> Phelsuma klemmeri might be a choice. Small active geckos, from Madagascar. I think you will definitely see breeding coming from your tank. I dont know if they are suitable with larger geckos though, given their size.


thank you. nice little critters those. 1st choice for us though will be the gold dust's. these will be the largest type going in here so if I find that there is another species compatible, maybe your suggestion, to co-habit with them then this could be an option later although I have already got plans for a another type of reptile in mind :whistling2: for the viv but these could be a challenge to obtain and still this is each having there own niche in the viv and being compatible, food wise too : victory:

NOTE: the camera has been removed coz it looked ridiculous there.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

with not needing a water feature of any kind for any of the critters in here I placed this little exo water dish in as a temporary pool. even though it is quite shallow I find that whenever a young mantella takes a dip they seem to struggle sometimes clambering out due to it having a slippery surface and just a small escape area in one corner. the colour of the dish does not blend in either for me so..............

I usually make my own décor but whilst I was out and about browsing around pet shops I came across this little water dish and thought it would be ideal for the setup. these come in different colours and sizes and even though it has the same surface area of the exo it is much deeper. although it is quite deep, for mantella that is, I like the stepping stone effect that has been incorporated into it and now they can easily clamber out or even have a shallow bathe if the need takes them.

an update on the plants growing well. the introduction of the arcadia 6% tropical tube has really made a difference. the plant on the left was dormant for a long time but now has sprouted three new leaves. the fern type plants are growing taller as too the ground plant on the right is spreading wider and taller. the middle brom has lost it's colour but is still growing with two pups showing and I have already took two of it !!. considering how deep this viv is even the moss on the bottom right is faring well.

the umbrella plant on the right was also dormant whilst the other one in the middle was growing a little. again, since the new bulb was placed, it started to grow and the middle one better still and now we have the background almost covered. that false ivy at the top left will be coming out very soon also what with the rubber plant thriving and growing well here.

latest full tank shot. as you can see the top makes for an ideal area for keeping the livefood at a decent temperature to thrive and breed.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

The build looks great really well done:2thumb:. The only thing I would be worried about are medium/large species of day geckos in with anything else. They are very very aggressive and will attack anything smaller than their selves. I have giants and sometimes they come out when I open the top viv to feed them or pruning the plants and they always make there way to the bottom viv where I keep dart frogs and try to get at the darts, I have know doubt what so ever that if they could get to them they would kill them. The same with pygmy chams they wouldn't really stand a chance against the day geckos.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

buddah said:


> The build looks great really well done:2thumb:. The only thing I would be worried about are medium/large species of day geckos in with anything else. They are very very aggressive and will attack anything smaller than their selves. I have giants and sometimes they come out when I open the top viv to feed them or pruning the plants and they always make there way to the bottom viv where I keep dart frogs and try to get at the darts, I have know doubt what so ever that if they could get to them they would kill them. The same with pygmy chams they wouldn't really stand a chance against the day geckos.


thanks.
that is a very helpful and informative observation to take on board and as a warning to me/others to be wary of :2thumb:
the species I am having for this setup are the gold dust gecko. as far as I am aware these are safe and compatible with the other inhabitants that may be introduced. 
I would be more than grateful to hear of any issues anybody has had with gold dust's and mantella/other inhabitants and better still if anyone has kept these with other inhabitants with success.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

with wanting to introduce day gecko's into this viv I made some entry holes and slits too for any excess water from misting to drain from into a piece of bamboo. this is more or less the angle that it will rest at in the viv and will be also used as another rest for basking.

LATEST FTS showing how much more plant growth there has been and almost fully covering the background. I have now even started to prune the middle umbrella plant due to the leaves blocking out light from the canopy lighting.

now with taking on board suggestions about species of day gecko that would be suitable in here I have now introduced a male p. klemmeri (neon day gecko) with females to follow when obtainable. a lovely small flat bodied type with some nice colouring to them. ok, if you look closely at the FTS pic you will see the head from this little character showing at the top left hand side at the front on the bamboo and this is who it is:


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Stunning build mate, giving me some inspiration for current/ future builds.

I'm going for p. klemmeri too. Picking up a 1.2 trio in september!

Josh


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Could you please tell me where do you get your spaceboard from? I've looked for it and only found celotex... which is absolutly fine I just want to try the spaceboard stuff out 

Thank you: victory:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

jtg said:


> Stunning build mate, giving me some inspiration for current/ future builds.
> 
> I'm going for p. klemmeri too. Picking up a 1.2 trio in september!
> 
> Josh


thank you. i'm sure you will be quite pleased when you get your klemmeri :2thumb:. i'm looking forward to getting the ladies to keep him occupied.



paulibabes said:


> Could you please tell me where do you get your spaceboard from? I've looked for it and only found celotex... which is absolutly fine I just want to try the spaceboard stuff out
> 
> Thank you: victory:


I get mine from wickes but most of the large DIY stores have it in the insulation dept'


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A really nice set-up, nic. :2thumb:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> thank you. i'm sure you will be quite pleased when you get your klemmeri :2thumb:. i'm looking forward to getting the ladies to keep him occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> I get mine from wickes but most of the large DIY stores have it in the insulation dept'


I've checked most places around here, I think they had it in the bigger b and q here but I wasn't near it at the time. I'll have to check it out. Thank you


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> A really nice set-up, nic. :2thumb:


thanks for the approval ron and if you look back here and with your knowledge of foliage I would like your take on what is going on with my ficus elastica as it is giving of aerial roots whilst indoors!! :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> thanks for the approval ron and if you look back here and with your knowledge of foliage I would like your take on what is going on with my ficus elastica as it is giving of aerial roots whilst indoors!! :gasp:


That's probably a reaction to relatively high humidity- 'air layering' is a common way to probagate these, wrapping a moisture-retaining material around suitable bits of stem to encourage them to root, then cutting just below the rooted area. The roots shouldn't do any harm, and may look excitingly exotic, but they can be cut off if you prefer. This ficus, as you no doubt know, can get very big, but it responds well to being cut back, or can simply be replaced if it out-grows the space. A useful tip if you do decide to prune is to thickly dust the cut surfaces with powdered chalk or unscented talcum powder, which should stem the flow of sap.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's probably a reaction to relatively high humidity- 'air layering' is a common way to probagate these, wrapping a moisture-retaining material around suitable bits of stem to encourage them to root, then cutting just below the rooted area. The roots shouldn't do any harm, and may look excitingly exotic, but they can be cut off if you prefer. This ficus, as you no doubt know, can get very big, but it responds well to being cut back, or can simply be replaced if it out-grows the space. A useful tip if you do decide to prune is to thickly dust the cut surfaces with powdered chalk or unscented talcum powder, which should stem the flow of sap.


thank you. I agree about not cutting them of and having them droop and me training them away from the sides back down to the substrate and could make the scenery look kinda different when they thicken up too : victory:
:cheers: ron


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*UPDATE: plants*


in my FBT's abode this red plant does really well under a 2.0 bulb and in temperate conditions.

NEW PLANT: I broke of part of the root on two then thoroughly rinsed clean and stuck the root into the substrate in here. after two weeks you could just make some buds showing. another week on and this is what we have now.

NEW PLANT#": same again here and looking good even tho' it is placed in a more shaded spot.

DORMANT BROM: I have had no growth from this even though other plants in the viv are thriving, but it has produced a pup so maybe this one will acclimate and show itself off.

BROM PUP: looking good this one here after a three week placement.

DUSK/MOONLIGHT: dusk to moonlight phase.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*#2*


FICUS: at the back left hand side is where the rubber plant lives!!. after getting accustomed to the conditions in here it lost some of the lower leaves. one factor was due to a leave or two over hanging and the leaf edge nearing the heating source and dropped them. to cover the space this left, which I personally was being a bit particular about, I introduced a ficus plant to rectify this matter and then for it to creep around the whole viv hopefully to give of a good effect to the setup.

PRUNING: I am at the stage where I have to keep on top of the plant growth now with the odd pruning of a stem here and there. the rubber plant has just touched the roof and the two umbrella's are not far behind. the ficus is about 2' at the moment and is just about showing behind the lower part on the left hand side of the large canopy branch. NOTE RE ARIEL ROOTS: the rubber plant too is now giving of these and you can make out two of them in this pic slightly to the lower right coming of the umbrella. some have reached into the substrate in places and root and thicken which should be quite interesting to see how they develop.

FINAL SHOT: you will be glad to know this will be the last FTS look of the viv as there really wont be much that can be added or amended now methinks. personally this has been my best project, reward wise, due to the stability of its running, look of and the occupants that inhabit from which I take great pride of being their "god".

INHABITANTS: some pics of who guest here














Thanks for looking, still


----------



## bundy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning viv, congrats. I love the fake rock effect on the back panel, is there a specific tool and technique you used as I would like to replicate it myself.

Cheers


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

bundy1 said:


> Stunning viv, congrats. I love the fake rock effect on the back panel, is there a specific tool and technique you used as I would like to replicate it myself.
> 
> Cheers


SPACEBOARD:

TOOLS:

these are the tools i use in all projects. the crafter does all the cutting, some shaping, sanding and the rotary does all the sculpting.

METHOD: using the sonic crafter with a straight blade I cut into the board at different angles and depth then lifted the blade to snap that cut to leave the effect shown. if you want a deep "ridge" just do more thin cuts one after the other so as not to bend the blade. imagination is all that is needed tho for your own method and look you would like to feature in your viv.


----------



## bundy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheers for the swift response mate. I have a dremel and I can get space board for free I will just have to purchase a sonic crafter, I knew the effect would have been achieved by something I don't own or is expensive lol. You have achieved a brilliant job with it that I doubt many other tools could easily replicate, looks much more natural than other fake rock builds I have seen on here.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

bundy1 said:


> Cheers for the swift response mate. I have a dremel and I can get space board for free I will just have to purchase a sonic crafter, I knew the effect would have been achieved by something I don't own or is expensive lol. You have achieved a brilliant job with it that I doubt many other tools could easily replicate, looks much more natural than other fake rock builds I have seen on here.


you could probably do the same with a sharp and thick bladed scraper but would be so much easier with the crafter of which you only need a cheaper version type of. check your aldi/lidl type places for one :2thumb:


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

This build is amazing, well done on a fantastic job!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

DeathRoll said:


> This build is amazing, well done on a fantastic job!


thank you


through the build I have mentioned about having an idea/plans for the branch collars.....food holders. when being coated they got more layers of varnish in the lower section for this reason so that they could be easily wiped clean and for that extra protection. the food is not so much on show esp' if using a small cap/holder for certain foodstuff.


this collar used for the "S6T6nic6L BREW" they get in a small bottle cap.


left side lower collar and why I was not happy about "its placement with the plinth in place" statement earlier due to not being able to watch the feeding when they are here.


mainly fruits placed in this one.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Viv tour*

ok, a very professional and entertaining :yeahright: 5 min video tour of the viv.

there are a few pauses that may be of interest in there that some have queried/wondered/asked about and what I have stated certain questions on too, anyhow.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCZ4XOcSsD8

NOTE: the light flicker you see at the latter stage of the video is just a reaction of the camera from the LED's and not visible in the viv.

ta for viewin


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

carrying on with the food theme, the gecko food consists of a potion I concoct with ingredients I find should be beneficial to them. this all gets mixed into a paste using a measuring jug using a hand held blender for a thorough stirring. I then used to pour this into a jar then place in the fridge but I find that the amount produced from the mixture was to much to keep ideally fresh for within the 3 days I like to keep it before the rest gets thrown, which really is a waste of the time and ingredients used, so I have now started to pour set portions into an ice cube tray for freezing.


three portions placed into the jar to thaw overnight at room temperature.


my nice gooey potion ready for the food holder, a plastic bottle cap fits the bill nicely in here to hold the "brew". as mentioned I like to keep this now for three days but the amount here covers that because I also use this as a gut loader for my flies and crickets on a regular basis too.


as I was throwing some leaves on the ground from when I prune the canopy plants I moved the large brown leaf here to one side whilst "gardening" and this bud was struggling to get through with no light. so i'll see how it grows now it's getting some rays.


this twig was placed leaning against a little wood stump at the back corner of the viv and it has sprouted buds. another wait and see how it does scenario.


back onto the subject of the aerial roots that were developing from the canopy plants. this one shown here started just over two feet from (viv) ground level and..............


was making it's way down until..............


it eventually reached the substrate then started to put out more feelers.


these were growing lower down on another plant and shows how they thicken up after land has been reached to suck up the nutrients from the earth.


they cover quite an area now around the viv with these ones around the back. I have to keep a check on these because I have to make sure none are working themselves towards/into the background décor.


these have been creeping forward and over the "fallen tree" to get rooted then gave off these feelers which have spread sideways some distance.


regards to compatibility with the mantella and p.klemmeri as co-habitants I have not seen any issues yet. this male watches the goings on or will actually move away from an approaching frog.

nothing exciting there with the update I know but maybe an interest to one or two :whistling2:

NOTE: there should be arrows showing in some pics to indicate where some of the obscure roots are :devil:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

SUSTAINABLE FOOD SOURCE: pea aphids

bought this self watering propagator set for growing pea plants. a pea or two placed in each tub filled with a mineral rich compost. soon after, they start to sprout.

SEEDLINGS & CO

another couple of more days and we have the young plants coming on well. next part is to introduce the aphids to the plants and have small colonies, which can be kept under control, living and breeding here.

PEA PLANT IN VIV

I am also going to see how the plant will fare under the viv's climate. this could be the sustainable food source for the critters to feast upon.

#2

quite leggy this but we'll see how it grows. the aphids could get out of control here so I will reduce the plant to just one and take it from there.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

bean weevils are another very easy to keep and breed insect feeder for the critters. I keep these on top of the viv in this small container to keep warm and they thrive well. after a few weeks I get a swarm from the beans then I replace half the beans again to keep the culture on-going.




I have now made up some plaques to give some minor details like habitat, diet, description of and such like about the critters that inhabit the viv. each photo is actually one of the critters that are in there. the original plaques I made were too large being A4 in size and looked a bit over the top for this location so I have reduced them to an A5 size. looks more neater now esp' as there will be another one or two to be added here showing two kinds of fruit beetles that I have as grubs at the mo'.

the new inhabitants: MADAGASCAN FIRE MILLIPEDES



these were in this temporary set-up (quarantined) and have now been introduced into the viv.

quick vid of:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD9LcBWOjPo


----------



## phlegmatical (Feb 10, 2013)

just read the whole read. amazing! really inspires me to do something similar with the space under my stairs! love the plaques as well. looks very professional


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

A well thought out example of how co-habiting within vivs can work. 
Congratulations, you clearly put a lot of time and research into this one, stunning, :mf_dribble: I want!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

phlegmatical said:


> just read the whole read. amazing! really inspires me to do something similar with the space under my stairs! love the plaques as well. looks very professional


start planning :mf_dribble:. there are some threads like that already here or do a search for some ideas. with the right fascia, plinths etc it would look nice as an integral part of the space/room and be the focal point of the house no doubt.
have you an idea for the inhabitant(s) or will it be a case of build an see what would be ideal "guests". 
the smaller the critters are the more room for them to play in : victory: 
if you go for it make sure you start a build log for advice/tips and even some ear-bashing on the topic :lol2:



switchback said:


> Amazing


thank you



spring said:


> A well thought out example of how co-habiting within vivs can work.
> Congratulations, you clearly put a lot of time and research into this one, stunning, :mf_dribble: I want!!


one does ones best :whistling2: and thanks. £666 if you want it :liar:


----------



## spring (Feb 28, 2010)

Credit where credits due.





s6t6nic6l said:


> £666 if you want it :liar:


:lol2: :biteme: :lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

rainwater is mostly used in the viv when available. for this reason i made up a water collecting station. this involves using guttering fixed low on this yard wall. this helps with being able to keep on top of any dirt that gathers here and can easily be wiped down.


whilst raining it drips into this cooler water bottle that has been wrapped in two bin liners (outer one a black type) which helps to prevent any algae build-up in the bottle.


the top of the bottle has this funnel wrapped in a weed blanket fabric to prevent dirt getting in. the inside of the funnel has poly filter wool stuffed into the bottom part to keep out finer particles of dust.


when the collecting bottle is full i then empty it into this other container using another funnel, again with poly filter wool inserted, to finely "polish" the water for the misting system to help keep the nozzles in good working order. i have been doing this method for "rain" now for some time and have not yet had to clean the nozzles or wipe down any residue from the windows. critters and plants seem very healthy and thriving well.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Update*


having these propagators as a pea aphid culture farm has been a successful venture. when the pea plant gets too large to keep itself upright with no supports and begins to bend over it is the time to snip the bottom of the plant and transfer it to the viv for the critters.


I have a routine now that starts from left to right where as when I cut the plant I seed another pea in its place. they soon find a seedling.

then the breeding takes place and soon the plant is infested.


just a random pic of a brom from which this has come from one of its pups still attached. this has now grown quite tall and flowering methinks!


only rainwater has been used now for the misting and pond replenishment for some time now and with the lighting installed the plants are really taking over the viv. the brom in the middle is the one just shown/stated. the nerve plants are spreading and growing well as is the large green plant on the left. the fern type plant on the right grows taller with every new stem/leaf it produces and are heading into the canopy. this pic shows a heavily pruned floor too as I have to keep them in check due to light loss on the "forest floor" from the taller/broader leafs that keep growing.


too the right of the mantella you can see dead branches from one of two ivy plants that were introduced a while back, but the other has just acclimatized it seems and is showing new buds/leaves so hopefully it will do as planned and fill that gap there and begin to trail around everywhere. the umbrella keeps me occupied too with having to cut stems all the time. I cut the ones that grow towards the front to keep them in the background only and stop them blocking light to the bottom/front of the viv. the rubber plant is being "trained" to cover the sides and uppermost left of the background. this has been easily done due to the many stems/offshoots it produces and then having the outward bound ones "checked".


what if I didn't go in there using the machete?

I mist the viv 3 to 5 seconds a day on week days and still have very high humidty levels due to the plants, substrate and pool in use and keep lowering the times every week. one reason I mist often is so the lizards have plenty to drink readily. gonna go for just 3 secs a time next. weekends is a different story because it mists for 5 seconds once very early in the morning then has a "torrential downpour" for a minute late afternoon (blue legged mantella go mental at this time by climbing up the viv any way they can)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxqQoy_dDTs

a little look at the "forest floor" crawling with creepies to feed on. fruit fly(2 types), pea aphid, bean weevil, springtails, tropical woodlice and the odd additional insect from the weed garden is what they have readily available any time the need takes them to feed. even though this method of having so much food in the viv at any given time is employed it has not in any way produced any overweight critters in here : victory:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Micro dishes*


I have been using bottle caps in the branch collars to keep the food in for the critters and needed something more appealing for the viv and these micro food dishes fit the bill just great. they come in differing shades to the exterior and can blend in well in certain places around the viv. this one is ideal for a desert themed viv, say, and is a spare one as I got 5 in a pack. 
battery is an AA for scale.


this one sits in the branch collar to hold one type of food for the gecko's plus another is in the left side branch collar that has mashed fruit in it.

SIDE NOTE: the arrow is showing a well developed aerial root from an umbrella plant.


how is that for blending in!. 
another food type for the gecko's on the canopy branch. this stays in place after I used epoxy on a sucker attached to a rod that fits in a hole bored into the branch.


this one is placed on the floor holding food for the millipedes and kept in place with the same method into the soil to prevent them tipping it over.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Substrate*



with the mushrooms growing I assume the substrate is nutrient rich still. the leaf litter, waste from the critters and its own micro compost heap in there all help towards this rich soil which seems to benefit the plants what with the wee forest I have now.
NOTE: the arrow is pointing to a fern stem that has reached 3/4 height of the middle plinth and has still not began to open yet. probably wont need the other plants after a while and just have a forest of ferns in here !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJabN3OugLk

quick look of the forest!!!

the rubber plant has reached to the right side of the viv along the top and will train it to the front after which I will think about tailing it back into the viv if this can be achieved by having it grow downwards :hmm:


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

This is so impressive. 

If i can build anything anywhere close to this i'll be a happy man.


----------



## crazeegal (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey wicked viv! What species do you have in there now? I've just finished a bioactive one and want to mix but not sure what yet?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

TrueBlue said:


> This is so impressive.
> 
> If i can build anything anywhere close to this i'll be a happy man.


thanks for the approval.

trust me, if you don't aim to have a build done over-night, you're on the way to a rewarding project. just give it some planning and time and you get the enclosure the critters should thrive in and you to be proud of : victory:



crazeegal said:


> Hey wicked viv! What species do you have in there now? I've just finished a bioactive one and want to mix but not sure what yet?


thank you.

neon day gecko, golden & blue legged mantella and (Madagascan)fire millipede's.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

mushrooms are coming through all over of recent. as well as the floor they are appearing from the old wood and the "fallen tree" which is a cork bark tube. the arrow is pointing at an aerial root from the right umbrella plant which is giving quite a different look to the forest floor.



a rare glimpse as these love just being in the undergrowth it seems, although:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crgXxTsol94

I caught this one starting a mission from the right bottom floor then up the right along the top of the background then curled up halfway up the left "tree" and stayed there for a couple of days that way then it was back "home"

ok, the viv is just over 2 yrs old now and I am reasonably pleased with the running of but found improvements can be implemented so, version 2 is contemplated :hmm:
first of, new house, bigger alcoves:lol2: as this will be much wider when planning starts.

thanks for your input and approvals with this project here though :cheers:


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

love this thread.....stunning....:flrt::flrt:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

demon3000 said:


> love this thread.....stunning....:flrt::flrt:


glad you approve, thanks

I have just set the lighting and heating regime for winter and thought I would go around the interior of the viv getting some temperature readings. the image shows where these were taken and got some strange data in some areas which were probably from when the heater was being "active" or not, anyway the results are in...



VIV AREA TEMPERATURES WITH PROBE READINGS AT:
---------------------------------------------------

71.2f @ 07:00hrs, 73.2f @ 15:00hrs, 72.7f @ 19:00hrs
------------------------------------------------------

1: basking spot A = 77f - 90f - 84f

2: basking spot B = 74f - 84f - 79f

3: middle vine = 69f - 72f - 71f

4: lower branch = 67f - 62f - 66f

5: pool area = 62f - 62f - 60f

6: canopy branch = 72f - 76f - 74f

7: on fallen tree = 60f - 60f - 59f

8: back wood stump = 61f - 60f - 57f

9: floor hide area = 56f - 57f - 54f

the tip of each arrow is where the reading was taken



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAL6UzKyJaQ 

spot the peek-a-boo moment!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

should have stated that the heater probe is at the same level as the CHE at the far back left corner.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/1154426-madagascan-viv-available.html


----------

